# Hevi Shot Rebates



## rebel (Sep 2, 2014)

If this isn't acceptable, please let me know and I'll remove it, just passing info along for some savings!

If you've recently purchased or getting ready to purchase Hevi Metal or Speed Ball don't forget your rebates. It runs on your purchases made from August 1 to Dec. 31st. So make sure you get em in by Jan 15th.

$25 back on a case of Hevi Metal, max of 2.
$5 on box of Hevi Metal, max of 3.

$50 on a case of Speed Ball, max of 2.
$10 on a box of Speed Ball, max of 2

Rebate forms can be found here: http://www.hevishot.com/rebates/


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Is there anywhere that is safe from the EMI pro staff?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Is there anywhere that is safe from the EMI pro staff?


Obviously not. I guess he really dose have nothing better to do then spam forums.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wish we had a rebate/killer deals section.. I try and check things often, but they would sway/help my purchase decisions occasionally. This is the only forum I am on though, so maybe you two deal with it as an issue more often.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I wish we had a rebate/killer deals section.. I try and check things often, but they would sway/help my purchase decisions occasionally. This is the only forum I am on though, so maybe you two deal with it as an issue more often.


He and his buddies only post advertisements on dhc, the refuge and some other forums. They add nothing positive to the threads they respond to, only advertisements. Their just EMI paid whores that spam the forums. Trust me you don't want them here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info and welcome to the forum!


----------



## rebel (Sep 2, 2014)

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the info and welcome to the forum!


You bet and thank you!


----------

